# Another nymph housing question



## Sharno (Mar 23, 2017)

Heya!

I've bought many juvinile mantids from the exotic pet store and right now I have a few oothecas instead.  Many years ago I hatched nymphs this way and kept 3-4 and released the rest into the yard.  This time I plan to keep a lot more. 

I'm looking for a good solution for being able to house 20 or so (individuall) -- is a small deli cup with holes poked in the top ok?  And a fake flower stem for perching.  I assume there is no way to get them not to stand on the lid upside down?  Easy to work around it for feeding but it makes me wonder if the little flower stem is even worth it since they all prefer to be upside down on the lid.

What is the biggest quantity people have kept fresh out of the egg case and taken care of, and whats the most effective set of small containers?

Thanks!


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 23, 2017)

I've used like 12-24oz clear cups and just covered the tops with soft fine mesh secured with rubber bands. It's easy to mist them that way and its a nice surface for them to molt on. You could toss in some moss or a paper towel on the bottom to help with humidity and just cut a small feeding hole on the side of each cup for flies and seal it shut by stuffing a piece of foam/sponge in it.


----------

